# Replenishing the earth



## FritzMichaels (Oct 11, 2010)

in Genesis 9:1 God told Noah to replenish the earth. well that makes good sense. Everything was wiped out and needed to be replenished.

But God told Adam in Genesis 1:28 to also replenish the earth. Why did he tell Adam to "replenish" the earth if everything was new and just starting?


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 11, 2010)

Same Reason Genesis , God says He Barah the World.


----------



## apoint (Oct 11, 2010)

I have always wondered if ya don't have kids, if your breaking Gods first commandment?


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 11, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Same Reason Genesis , God says He Barah the World.



can you please translate that into 'gentile'?


----------



## apoint (Oct 11, 2010)

I think it means created.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 11, 2010)

New American Standard Bible reads this way.

Genesis 1:
28God blessed them; and God said to them, "Be fruitful and multiply, and fill the earth, and subdue it; and rule over the fish of the sea and over the birds of the sky and over every living thing that moves on the earth."


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 11, 2010)

The first story is found in Genesis 1.1 "In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth." The Hebrew word "bara" is a verb and is usually translated as "create". To really understand what this word means let us look at another passage where this word is used. 

1 Samuel 2.29 - Why do you scorn my sacrifice and offering that I prescribed for my dwelling? Why do you honor your sons more than me by fattening yourselves on the choice parts of every offering made by my people Israel?' The word "fattening" in the passage above is the Hebrew word "bara". The noun form of this verb is "beriya" and can be found in Genesis 41.4 - "And the cows that were ugly and gaunt ate up the seven sleek, fat cows." The word "fat" is the Hebrew word "beriya". 

The word "bara" does not mean, "create" (Hebrew actually has no word that meaning "create" in the sense of something out of nothing) but "to fatten". If we take the literal definition of "bara" in Genesis 1.1 we have - In the beginning God fattened the heavens and the earth. What does this fattening of the heavens and earth mean? This verse is not showing the creation of the heaven and earth, but rather the fattening or filling up of it. Therefore, Genesis 1.1 is a condensed version of the whole creation story. 
Ancienthebreworg.com


----------



## earl (Oct 11, 2010)

So God did not create heaven and earth , he merely fattened them ?


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 11, 2010)

you know... like the 'calf'.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 11, 2010)

earl said:


> So God did not create heaven and earth , he merely fattened them ?



Oh He created them in the Beginning outside time, but it laid Dormant for who knows how long ???????
Then He Bara" Fattened , increased blew up in size all those things are the meaning of Bara.


----------



## earl (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Lowjack (Oct 12, 2010)

Science Confirms The Universe is expanding (Bara)

http://skyserver.sdss.org/dr1/en/astro/universe/universe.asp


----------

